# Rain is on the way!!



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Looking at the radar and forecast and rain chances look more than good. We got a inch and a half this past Friday in NW webb co. Brush is green but the tanks are starting to look a little low. Hope this rain hits all of us needing it in south texas. Please post rainfall totals as you get em. Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## Blown2run

1' in Starr County


----------



## Law Dog

Let it rain!


----------



## July Johnson

Hope we get some in Live Oak county.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Blown2run said:


> 1' in Starr County


**** thats awesome. We need alot here too. I hope we get at least a couple of inches..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## S-3 ranch

3 inches by bubs count at 8pm


----------



## 8-count

inch and a half in northern Zapata County.


----------



## Rack Ranch

You did, plenty of it, and it is still raining.



July Johnson said:


> Hope we get some in Live Oak county.


----------



## jimmiehammond

3"+ in NW Webb Co


----------



## uncle dave

Any report from Mcmullen cty?


----------



## Rack Ranch

I've heard everything from 1-3 inches since Friday. I would be leaning more toward the 3 in. because I know of one first hand account of this number.



uncle dave said:


> Any report from Mcmullen cty?


----------



## uncle dave

Thaks RR


----------



## webb09

Hey Jimmie ...that's good news. Hope my pasture got as much as yours.


----------



## S-3 ranch

*kev you got some*



webb09 said:


> Hey Jimmie ...that's good news. Hope my pasture got as much as yours.


 it was fast , but you got some


----------



## jimmiehammond

At the lease now and getting a pretty steady rain. NW Webb co. Looks like maverick co and Dimmit are getting pounded. We need it !!


----------



## jimmiehammond

Flood gates just opened up here lol. This is a gully washer!! Tanks should be full after this one.


----------



## Capt. Forrest

*Raining in southern LaSalle!!*

Massive red cell sitting over southern LaSalle and northern Webb right now. It has been hammering for the last couple hours!! Will have a rainfall total as soon as it gets light and I can see my gauge 100 yards from the house!! Lol


----------



## Reel Screamer




----------



## Rack Ranch

2-3 inches in Webb and McMullen county so far. Webb under flood warning!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Man that's great guys lol...now send it to the Hill Country when you've had enough 

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch

Send the river campers running for the hills huh? Thats just selfish TH 



Trouthunter said:


> Man that's great guys lol...now send it to the Hill Country when you've had enough
> 
> TH


----------



## Rack Ranch

Happy now ? 



Trouthunter said:


> Man that's great guys lol...now send it to the Hill Country when you've had enough
> 
> TH


----------

